# Bermuda over fescue



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

This is my side salad bowl yard that I would like to let the Bermuda take over. If I just scalp low and feed the Bermuda with some N will it overtake the fescue or should I spray the fescue to kill it first. Pre-emergent will be going down also. Once I get on the right track I'm considering starting a lawn journal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If bermuda is your end game, I would probably use a selective herbicide to take out the fescue.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> If bermuda is your end game, I would probably use a selective herbicide to take out the fescue.


+1. There are plenty of herbicides that will kill out the fescue without knocking out the bermuda. Thats why those cool season guys love bermuda :lol:


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

Bermuda is the end game. Which selective herbicides would take out the fescue? I was already considering some Celsius for post weed control and I've seen that it hurts fescue but didn't know if it would fully kill the fescue.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Ware is the expert there. I wont pretend like I know enough to give sound advice.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have never needed to kill fescue, but it is on the Celsius label (medium rate). It's a good broad spectrum herbicide to have on hand.


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

May just go with that then (Celsius) since it will cover the post weed issues also.

Should the fescue be cut and raked up/bagged to allow the Bermuda better opportunity to spread? I have a SiteOne in town that I've priced out LESCO Fertilizer 32-0-7 and Urea 46-0-0. I know Bermuda is aggressive from all the threads I've read on here and my goal is to get it to fill in quickly but also not hurt the yard. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would spray the fescue before scalping and then let the Bermuda do it's things once the temperature rise. You might need to hit it again with a second app later in the Spring early Summer.


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

Sounds like a plan. Guess I'll be ordering some Celsius and make a plan for this side yard and backyard that will be converted to Bermuda. I think I've found something I finally enjoy, playing with grass.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LawnNationNate said:


> Sounds like a plan. Guess I'll be ordering some Celsius and make a plan for this side yard and backyard that will be converted to Bermuda. I think I've found something I finally enjoy, playing with grass.


I think Lawn & Pest Control Supply usually has the best price on Celsius. Or here is some on ebay for $105.


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

@Ware Thank you. I actually had just found the Celsius from Lawn & Pest Control Supply. This will probably be where I'll purchase it from. Thank you for your help along with everyone else. So much info and knowledge on this forum.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Where do you live in NC? Green Resource in Garner sells Celsius for $90ish, can't remember exactly but when I bought it it was definitely under $100. Could call and ask before you go if you have one close.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

SiteOne had it for $100 if you have one of those near you.


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

@Cory I live western N.C. 
@Bermuda_Newbie I actually do have a SiteOne right in town about 15 mins away. I may have to stop in there when I get a chance.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@LawnNationNate I had to special order it from mine. Not all of them keep it in stock. I would call first.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnNationNate said:


> This is my side salad bowl yard that I would like to let the Bermuda take over. If I just scalp low and feed the Bermuda with some N will it overtake the fescue or should I spray the fescue to kill it first. Pre-emergent will be going down also. Once I get on the right track I'm considering starting a lawn journal.


One thing to consider if you kill off the fescue in the spring is that you will have large brown patches throughout the summer till the Bermuda grows in. If you leave the fescue for this spring and summer, mow short, and fertilize the Bermuda during the summer the Bermuda will spread quite rapidly. Then in the fall when the Bermuda is slowing down and the fescue is ramping up you hit it with your herbicide. About the time the Bermuda starts to go dormant the fescue will die and you'll have a brown lawn for the winter. I know waiting to spray is tough but it's something to consider if you don't want to have dead spots for most of the summer.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

LawnNationNate said:


> This is my side salad bowl yard that I would like to let the Bermuda take over. If I just scalp low and feed the Bermuda with some N will it overtake the fescue or should I spray the fescue to kill it first. Pre-emergent will be going down also. Once I get on the right track I'm considering starting a lawn journal.


If the goal is Bermuda and a lawn like the one pictured why not use glyphosate at 44oz per acre? Keep it simple. The lawn pictured isn't a putting green. Now is the time to hit it hard to save $ in the future.


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye Not a bad idea actually.

@high leverage I have a backyard similar to this and since both will be going to Bermuda then the cost for Celsius is worth it to me since I can use it for quite a while once the yards are converted. I've also always read that Glyophosphate on dormant Bermuda would delay green up by a few weeks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnNationNate said:


> @TN Hawkeye Not a bad idea actually.
> 
> @high leverage I have a backyard similar to this and since both will be going to Bermuda then the cost for Celsius is worth it to me since I can use it for quite a while once the yards are converted. I've also always read that Glyophosphate on dormant Bermuda would delay green up by a few weeks.


By dumb luck that is what I did with my yard this year and it worked quite well. I had a lot of fescue in the spring but it was green. During the summer when the fescue was struggling the Bermuda was going strong. I pretty much kept a green lawn all the way to fall. Now it Is all a beautiful brown color.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

We've converted many lawns to bermuda by spraying celcius and prodiamine in spring, and adding n at 1 lb per 1000. We continue with the n every month and spot spray celcius and dismiss when needed. If the homeowner maintains the turf at at 1" or so, the bermuda fills in quite rapidly.

If you manage for bermuda, bermuda will win, given enough sun.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I prefer to spray out the fescue early so you can see where you need more spreading action from the bermuda. My feeling is, why leave the competition there? If you don't have large empty area's, I would use a proplugger and help cover the empty areas. By the time summer is over, you should have a full bermuda lawn. Bermuda spreads fast if you pound the fert and mow it lower! Also, have your soil test and any deficiencies corrected to give the bermuda the optimal environment to work its magic.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, a ProPlugger would probably be a good investment for this project.


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

I've been looking at the ProPlugger and it seems to be a good investment for what I would need for these two areas I'm converting. I have an NC Ag Extension office in town that does soil tests for $4 Dec-March so I'll be finding out what I'm working with to establish a baseline for this project. 
Since I don't have a reel mower I'll probdbly keep my HOC at 2". Not sure if that's low enough but this is common Bermuda.

I like the idea of killing the fescue first of season and feeding the Bermuda lots of N so it fills in. I don't think I'll mind the bare dirt, neigborhs might think I'm crazy but oh well. 
Although keeping it green through summer isn't a bad option. :?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Same boat here. Just sprayed 1/2 oz per 1000sf glyphosate on lawn to knock down winter weeds and fescue last weekend. Hasn't done much so far. Was planning another 1/2oz app in another week but maybe I should just use Celsius.

Is Celsius effective in cold temps? What if it warms up to 60s for a few days and I put down then?


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> Same boat here. Just sprayed 1/2 oz per 1000sf glyphosate on lawn to knock down winter weeds and fescue last weekend. Hasn't done much so far. Was planning another 1/2oz app in another week but maybe I should just use Celsius.
> 
> Is Celsius effective in cold temps? What if it warms up to 60s for a few days and I put down then?


I did the same thing last weekend. Tons of fescue in my bermuda yard. I think this weekend the weather might be warm enough to do a second, hopefully more effective, spray of glyphosate. For the cost and because the bermuda is dormant still, I think the glyphosate is the way to go.


----------

